# Grand Slam Archery



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anyone have information on whatever became of Grand Slam Archery? If I recall correctly they were based out of Arizona. The owners name was Jihn Scharr (?). 
IMHO they were years ahead of thier time. I still have 3 of the bows I had them build for me in the early 80's. The riser was milled out of a solid block of T-6 aluminum, the limbs were different lengths depending on draw length. The sight was built into the face of the risor. There was no need for a cable guard! The bow was a dual cam design. The bow's I got from them were all built for 75-90 lbs & up @ 32" draw. I shot 2419's with 180 grain heads with vanes that totaled over 700 grains and the bow was chronographed in the 250's @ Targeteers in NJ. The company also produced arrow shafts but I never purchased any.
The owner wrote a book called "Modern Archery ballistics", I still have a copy. I heard that the owner was bought out and then went into designing formula race cars. Anyone have any information?

Thanks,
DetLieut


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, guess I am getting old. No information at all ?


----------

